# Requests for Dealer, Buyer-Seller Review Items



## Arachnoboards

This thread is for requests to have a Dealer and/or Buyer-Seller Review Items created for a business/person that does not have an account on Arachnoboards, so that users can review transactions they have had with them.

For a Dealer Review Item, please post the business name and the url of the dealers web site.  Social media pages (Facebook, instagram, etc.) are *NOT* considered valid websites for a dealer review item.

For a Buyer-Seller Review Item, please post the business/persons name and any further pertinent information (Social media pages are considered valid for buyer-seller review items)

You will be notified when the review item has been created for the dealer or buyer-seller.

The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic

Was interested in making a purchase from thespiderroom.com

But there are no reviews.

Making a request that one be created.

Thanks!


----------



## MrDeranged

EpicEpic said:


> Was interested in making a purchase from thespiderroom.com
> 
> But there are no reviews.
> 
> Making a request that one be created.
> 
> Thanks!


Item has been created.









						The Spider Room
					

BRINGING YOU QUALITY TARANTULAS AND BUGS SINCE 2016!!!



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Can we get review items for the following UK sites please?

somanylegs.co.uk (Essex)
tarantularoom.com (Portsmouth)
portsmouthtarantulas.co.uk (Portsmouth)
creaturesfromthenorth.eu ( Northern Ireland)
spiderplanet.co.uk (High Wycombe)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeranged

Done:









						So Many Legs Ltd
					

Retailer and Breeder of Tarantulas and Other Inverts



					arachnoboards.com
				












						Portsmouth Tarantulas
					

Feed Your Addiction



					arachnoboards.com
				












						Creatures From the North
					

From the Creatures From the North website:  About Us:   I have been breeding/keeping spiders for 18 years, the first I've kept was Brachypelma smithi and Psalmopoeus cambridgei. My career started with most of my spiders when i was 17 years old in...



					arachnoboards.com
				












						Spider Planet
					

From the Spider Planet website:  This shop is run by Emil Piorun - tarantula enthusiast and breeder since 1995 , not just retailer   I’m also travelling around the globe to see tarantulas and their habitats to keep them as close to natural...



					arachnoboards.com
				




When looking for tarantularoom.com, the address does not resolve to a website:


----------



## The Grym Reaper

MrDeranged said:


> Done:


Thanks



MrDeranged said:


> When looking for tarantularoom.com, the address does not resolve to a website


Must've had a brainfart, that should be tarantulasonline.com (Portsmouth)


----------



## MrDeranged

Done:









						Tarantulas Online
					

From the Tarantulas Online website:   SELLER, BREEDER AND TARANTULA LOVERS.  WE ARE BASED IN PORTSMOUTH.      If you are the owner of this business and would like to claim the listing, please start a conversation with @MrDeranged



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yigzatoth

I dont know if it has been posted but, can we have a review for this store in Germany?

exo-pet.de/

thanks


----------



## MrDeranged

Yigzatoth said:


> I dont know if it has been posted but, can we have a review for this store in Germany?
> 
> exo-pet.de/
> 
> thanks


If it had been posted, it would have been created 

While we have created the item, it's up to users to leave reviews for the store.

Review item can be found here:









						Exo-pet.de
					

The online shop for tarantulas, trap door spiders, real spiders, scorpions, millipedes, woodlice and other invertebrates!



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Yigzatoth

MrDeranged said:


> If it had been posted, it would have been created


Thanks!


----------



## Venom100

Can I have a review item made for myself?


----------



## Arachnopets

Venom100 said:


> Can I have a review item made for myself?


https://arachnoboards.com/threads/create-a-user-review-item-updated-4-4-20.326809/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rosehaired1979

Exotics Unlimited USA 

Classic Jurassic Exotics


----------



## MrDeranged

@rosehaired1979 

Exotics Unlimited USA already has a review item. It was listed under User Reviews (now Buyer-Seller Reviews) and has been moved to dealer reviews:









						Exotics Unlimited
					

We are a small company based out of North Carolina that sells and breeds snakes, spiders and lizards



					arachnoboards.com
				




Classic Jurassic Exotics page was created.









						Classic Jurassic Exotics
					

Classic Jurassic Exotics review page



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## BobGrill

Seller Review:
*Eadaein*


			https://arachnoboards.com/members/eadaein.154162/

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MrDeranged

BobGrill said:


> Seller Review:
> *Eadaein*
> 
> 
> https://arachnoboards.com/members/eadaein.154162/


Review Item has been created:









						Eadaein
					

Eadaein's Review Page



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## joossa

I recently purchased from VIP Tarantulas and would like to leave a review. Can you please add them?



			https://www.viptarantulas.com/


----------



## MrDeranged

joossa said:


> I recently purchased from VIP Tarantulas and would like to leave a review. Can you please add them?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.viptarantulas.com/


Done. 














 VIP Tarantulas


	 					VIP Tarantulas review page
					


viptarantulas
Mar 18, 2022








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 2
Category: Dealer Reviews

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

